# Pet sitter swap?



## Swearah (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi there, was just wondering if any pet owners (I have a small dog) would be interested in swapping pet sitter services? I have no planned holidays as of yet, but am eager to have a solution when the time comes, and save myself some money, in return for the same favour. Let me know if anyone is interested, or has tried anything similar before?


----------



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

Swearah said:


> Hi there, was just wondering if any pet owners (I have a small dog) would be interested in swapping pet sitter services? I have no planned holidays as of yet, but am eager to have a solution when the time comes, and save myself some money, in return for the same favour. Let me know if anyone is interested, or has tried anything similar before?


Hey

My dog lands on Wednesday, was thinking of putting her in kennels when we fly back home but would definitely be interested in pet sitting. My partner isn't working at the moment so she would be free to mind your dog while your away and then you could return the favour. My dog would love the company anyway.


----------

